# Need lock nuts for Bendix coaster brake for Lil Chik



## indiana dave (Aug 23, 2015)

It seems like a lot of bikes I rebuild are missing these thin lock nuts for the axles.
I'd love to buy a bunch of them to have on hand.
I Googled, and looked on Ebay, but didn't find much.
Does anyone know a source for these? I'd love to buy a bag of 20 or so.
I've got a Lil Chik I'm putting back together, but have used up all of my spares I had laying around.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I probably have 20 I can spare. Let me check later today and get back to you.

UPDATE: Yes, I have 20 extra. I will pm you details.


----------

